# Straight surrogacy and IVF



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi everyone

Just got a negative from donor egg cycle. I also have uterine problems, so we are considering surrogacy. Unfortunately on our first DE cycle, we got no fertilisation (had been OK with my eggs) so we used ICSI last time. I was hoping we could find a surrogate and try insemination, but there would be no way of telling if DPs sperm would be able to get into the egg. I can't find any reference to anyone using IVF with the surrogate's eggs and DPs sperm - is this possible in the UK? Or is there any other way?

Thanks
Jaq


----------



## surromumandrea (Aug 12, 2004)

Jaq, I have heard of ladies in the US doing this, but I've not heard of anyone over here doing it as of yet.  I would keep digging round, and see what you can turn up, you never know, someone out there may be able to give you good advice.
Andrea xxxx


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Jaq,

I know of a couple of surrogates using this approach. It is most certainly feasible, and there are plenty of clinics that will assist you in this. Have you been in touch with COTS yet? They will be able to give you more information. Good luck!

Jo.


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Andrea and Jo
Thanks for your replies. I have been posting on the SUK website for a little while but have not tried COTS yet. Pleased to see IVF could be an option, although I know straight surrogacy is a huge commitment as it is, without adding in IVF as well. We will have to discuss everything with our IVF doc and I'm also seeing a counsellor to try to help decide on our way forward. Best wishes to you both, and (belated!) Happy New Year  
Love Jaq


----------

